# TERMS of VISA



## kaboona (Aug 16, 2018)

I married in Philippines and have just got clearance to begin my 1 year probationary period of 13a visa. I need to get back to the UK for a short while, maybe a month but I’m not sure if the terms of my visa would allow this. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am going back to the US in a few months, so have done it yet... but BI told me there is a p3,500 fee to get a "return authorization". It keeps your 13a visa active while you are out of the country. It is good for 1 year, but only single use. 

I looked at the BI website before trying to find info, but could never find any mention of the RA. ...and their site has been down for like 6 or 8 weeks...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You could message the PBI or call them https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration I've used this link several times and they do answer messages or phone calls.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As I recall when doing my probationary year for the 13A, there was a restriction concerning travel out of the ROP during the period of probation. Better check with Immigration to get clarified or you could stand the chance of having to do it all over again.

Fred


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Just going out of the country for a vacation is fine, unless you will be gone when your probationary expires. 13a is a permanent resident visa, and you would not be looking permanent if you can't accomplish the visa requirements.

However, you need to have your 13a probationary ACR card when you leave. If you don't have it, that is when some of the other paperwork mentioned comes into play and that may be a hassle.

I got my 13a probationary in Feb '17, ACR in Mar '17 and went to the U.S. for a month in May '17. No problems but since you are a permanent resident on a 13a, you have to pay all the travel taxes like a Filipino.

I did contact BI via FB before the trip and they gave me a contact number in the legal dept. to call, but if I called I can't remember if I called or what the response was! To be safe, it is good to contact them on FB and I have found them to be responsive.

FYI, BI website seems to be fine now but I don't there is any info on this topic.


----------

